# bow to loud!!!!



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

hey guys, on my pse nova i used to have whisker string silencers and stick on limb savers and the bow was very quiet but had to get new limbs and string and all i have now are string leeches, i think i would have a better chance killing a deer with an electric guitar now, my truck with the headers open is quiter, im fixing to put the limb savers back on, any other noise dampners you guys can recomend, i shot a hog at 25 yrds the other day and she didnt know i was there till the arrow passed through but i think a deer would have been long gone by the time the arrow got there, im only shooting about 250 fps so i need to be as quite as possible, thanks guys


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Get ya the Limb saver , some cat whiskers , use the small limb savers as well 
and you might wanna look into getting a HOYT :wink:


----------



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

oh i know, i wish i could afford a hoyt or a mathews, but im 18, still at home, paying over 500 a month for my truck 200 for rent, im low on money, i shoot a pse nova, im the type of person that has to get good with what i can afford lol i shoot against a guy with a bowtech extreme that has over 5 years more experiance than me and i put him to shame so im happy with the accuacy just need it to be a bit quieter, thanks guys


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

PSEhunter said:


> oh i know, i wish i could afford a hoyt or a mathews, but im 18, still at home, paying over 500 a month for my truck 200 for rent, im low on money, i shoot a pse nova, im the type of person that has to get good with what i can afford lol i shoot against a guy with a bowtech extreme that has over 5 years more experiance than me and i put him to shame so im happy with the accuacy just need it to be a bit quieter, thanks guys


Oh well don't started thinking like alot of the Matthews "SHEEP". Pse makes a good bow too. Put all your limb savers and vib dampners back on then add a sts and you'll have a quiet bow again.  :wink:


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Another vote for an sts.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Shoot a heavier arrow.


----------



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Why did it need limbs? You were shooting too light of an arrow? Most bows aren't noisy if you shoot a heavy enough arrow.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

*Bow too loud*

You didn't mention if you had a stabilizer or not. A good one will make a big difference in vibration and noise. Also get yourself an STS. I took off all string silencers after getting mine. As for your Nova vs a Bowtech or Matthews, doesn't matter what the bow is its the guy holding it that matters ! Good luck.


----------



## Nitrostang (Mar 21, 2005)

I agree with Terry about the bows......... it doesn't matter who makes it, just who shoots it!!!!! 

I bet if you put the limbsavers on your bow it will be quite again. but i would weigh the arrows you are shooting and make sure they weigh enough, and put a decent stabilizer on it( Trophy ridge, vibracheck, etc).


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

pse "nv's" will help out also.
then a hevier arrow
make sure your cable and string are in specs
and your cam(s) are timed
then get a real good stabilizer.
good luck and let us know what you did and how it improved.


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Get an STS and leave your leaches on. It should take all noise out of the string.. Steve


----------



## eshorehunter (May 20, 2005)

i would recomend a stabalizer and heavier arrows. i just switched from carbons to aluminums with blazers and cant even hear my bow any more


----------



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

im shooting the stock stabilizer, its about 7", the guy at my bow shop really knows his stuff, went to all the bow schools, he said its a really good stabilizer, the reason i had to get new limbs is because i bought the bow used and there was a crack on the top limb, im shooting 27.5" carbon supreme 350s, 4" vanes, 100gr tips, ive been told i need smaller arrows, i will put my limb savers back on when i can find the stick on ones because my bow is not split limb, and i hate to sound dumb but what is an sts????


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

*noise*

which is better string leaches or cat wiskers ?


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

*Do this*

and see if it works ..after making sure your bow is in spec ..put limb savers back on and buy the new limb saver stabilizer 20.00 new the best at that price works good ..next cat whiskers and just shoot a heaver tip if you can't get more arrows ..Don't worry too much about brands shoot what you can shoot well and have fun ,,good luck ..


----------



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

it wont screw up my "bran new string" to remove the leeches and put in whiskers????? because i really want them again, when i had them before it was very quiet


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

removing the leechs wont mess up your string as long as its put in a press,also a well tuned bow shoots more quietly than one that is out of tune,sounds kind of strange but definately makes a differance.do a search on the sts and you will find tons of info.


----------



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

thanx,wow i really like how the sts wrks, im going to get one, get the limb savers and i bet i will be shooting a pretty quite bow


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

There ya go.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

PSEhunter, you are now experiencing the difference limb savers make. Just put those limb savers back on and you'll hear a huge difference. 

BTW, don't get caught up in all the "you should own a Hoyt,Mathews,Bowtech" stuff. PSE makes some great bows and I know a bunch of guys that have been using Nova's year after year for hunting. Properly tuned,they are just as good as any other hunting bow.


----------



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

oh dont wry about me getting caught up in that, my pse nova does just fine for what i do, it shoots very true, and so far has proven to be a very reliable bow, it may not be as fast or smooth as a hoyt, bowtech or mathews but it will still put 'em in the 12 all day


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

*Quiet bow*

Speed isn't the factor as much as a quiet bow. I have a 1988 Hoyt proforce with E wheels and it's killed many,many animals, and it's a slow bow by todays standards. If I want a upgrade? I shoot carbons. LOL

Put it back the way it was. you'll be happy again.


----------



## jlmorasco (Aug 15, 2003)

PSEhunter, go out and get a pair of beaver balls. my wife has a pse fitzgerald series and that thing is loud, put them on today what a difference. they are only $5/pair but they do make a difference. I put them on my bow (mathews fx 6 yrs old) and it was quiet b4 now it is quiet!!! 
I would also recommend the limb savers and a good stabilizer. Good luck!!!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Beaver Ball are not that good Try s set of cat Whisker, a set of Limb Savers and a Decent Stabilizer Yes an STS would help but a good stabilizer will help more IMHO


----------



## bpshooter (Jul 1, 2005)

martinarchery27 said:


> which is better string leaches or cat wiskers ?


both are good from what i understand, but i hear that the string leeches pop off after a dozen/2dozen shots. if you use them (the leeches) just be sure to check them after every shot(like it says on the package--i know, who actually reads the instructions). if they look warn, replace them.


----------



## qkdraw (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey my man, you are going to think I am picking at you but here comes some advice for archery and living. I think you should sell the truck! If you are eighteen and have a five hundred dollar truck payment your headed for trouble. I am not tring to make you mad but half of that money in a safe mutual fund for the next thirty years...you will be fourty eight...changes your whole family tree...forever. Plus if you get a paid for truck you can buy six or so new complete setup bows a year, with no interest!! 
As for quietness, I am a noise nut. I tinker with the rest and everything that might be making noise. The heavy arrow, dampners, and leeches are all good things to help. I have even put small whiskers on my bus cables to eliminate the "twang" on them. I am also a big fan of the Bohning plastic vanes. They are durable and very quiet in flight. You might want to add some dampner material to you sights, especially if they are set far away from your bow. They can carry a vibration and sound off. I like whiskers on the string. They are very durable and work well. I hope some of this might help and remember SELL THE TRUCK!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

qkdraw just gave you some of the best advice you'll ever get on here. You'd do well to heed it.

As for the bow, STS works well. I shot my bow with it on and off Sunday afternoon just to test it. The difference was huge. Very quiet with it on.


----------



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

the truck payment isnt a problem guys, the 550 i pay a month is including my insurance, i make close to 2000 a month so im fine with money, i jusy have so many other things goin on, i also fish alot, take my girl out alot, and the rest of my life evolves around mud racing, so they add up, thank you for the advice though, i mean i could right now go out and buy a bran new mathews switchback if i wanted but i would have to cut back on the other things i love to do plus i would rather get good with what i have because it works, im going to take off the leeches, they are about 3 months old and one has already torn in half, im gonna get the limb savers, plus a few of them mini limb savers for my sight and other spots i can fit them, replace the leeches with whiskers and i think i will be quiet again, thanks for the help


----------



## qkdraw (Sep 25, 2003)

Glad your not mad about selling your truck, however I will still disagree. In short,if you are spending twenty-five percent of income on your ride(going down in value..daily )you make is wrong and a bad habit. Good luck and prepair for the rainy days.


----------



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

well the old truck has 339,000, yes i said 339,000 miles, it was a chevy obviously  i was under it more than in it, i had to get a new one, hey i never get mad at people for trying to help by giving advice, im keeping the new one though, the girls love it and my bow loves the back seat


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

Too bad the girls don't like the back seat like your bow does


----------



## Switchback2970 (Jul 7, 2005)

Another vote for STS.


----------



## PSEhunter (Jun 25, 2005)

thats what the tailgate is for, dont want to tear the leather :wink:


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

> i mean i could right now go out and buy a bran new mathews switchback if i wanted


Why?? Your bow is just as fast as a Switchback...

I'd add a set of limbsaver ultras to the limbs.. lose the leeches and install some cat whiskers. Also depending on what stabilizer is on your bow... you might replace it w/ say a Simms SCoil. Also heavier arrows will quiet your bow down ALOT... all the energy gets transferred to the arrow instead of reverberating through your bow. 

Good Luck... These guys are giving you sound advice about the $$$ issues also... I know it's fun to have nice things when you're younger.. esp w/ you have all these "friends" that have mommy/daddy buy them a new car every few years.... but if you put it off.. and save your $$$... I know it's hard.. but if you resist the temptation you'll be able to have alot nicer things later in life. Ever heard the saying "hind sight is 20/20"? Alot of us have been there and done that... Some made better choices than others. Wish I had made a few of them differently.. that's for sure.


----------



## jdn (Jun 27, 2005)

I agree. Shoot heavier arrows and limb savers. My buddy shoots a PSE nova and it sounds like a 22. going off. He installed a pair of PSE limb "doughnuts"  and it seemed to work pretty well.

JDN


----------



## GMM (Jun 19, 2004)

In my opinion the bow should be taken to a shop and tuned. I have a friend that owns a nova and it is 28.5" draw @ 65# and a heavy aluminum arrow 425 grains, and it does 260 fps. When he first brought it to me it was loud, had a lot of hand shock and shot the exact same arrow 248 fps. I tuned it up and gained 12 fps it is smoother and quieter and has better let off. Take it to a shop that does good work, and actually measures specs, not just guess at them and you will be happy with the outcome. Also, you shouldnt need a bunch of the limbsaver stuff, just on the limbs, and on the PSE quiver, I always put the small ones on the quivers. PSE quivers have always made a little bit of noise, but they are a great quiver. 

GMM


----------



## qkdraw (Sep 25, 2003)

I shoot the GF TKO fall away rest. I have seen several other styles and own a Bodoodle, and a couple others. I have yet to hear any rest that becomes quiet like this rest. There are two reasons, I see, for the quietness. 

First, is an extention plate that allows my rest to extened behind the riser shelf. The front of the launchers set an 1/8 in. behind the shelf. When the launchers fall they never touch the riser. This leave only one potential noise maker and that is the second reason for the quietness. 

A pin that is located on the underside of the rest housing slams into the housing body. It is a small pin inside a trough cut into the main rest body. This pin is the launchers axle stop. Take a small piece of sims rubber(very small) and glue it inside the trough to the rest body. I tried all kinds of dampning material. Some work well for a while, but the sims stuff lasted much longer. It will wear out and need to be changed. Hold the launchers down and expose the area under the axle pin and glue. Do not attempted to glue the rubber to the pin. 

Now when the lacnchers fall.....WHAT!..I CAN'T HEAR YOOOOOOU! lol


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Why not just put the same exact accessories back 0n it. You know they worked before you got the limbs.


----------

